# A few pictures.



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

A few pictures I took of my friends A4 on air. Let me know what you guys think  
 
IMG_2915 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr 
 
IMG_2913 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr 
 
IMG_2906 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr 
 
IMG_2900 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr 
 
IMG_2893 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr 
 
IMG_2891 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr


----------



## ValidUsername (Mar 29, 2012)

I've always had a thing for the lowered Audis, I've got a VW at the moment but when the finances allow for it I'd love to pick up a late model A4 and go crazy with it. They just look really good low, something about their body shape. Thanks for the pics! :beer:


----------



## Curt10s (Mar 6, 2013)

Great pics. Great car.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Not a big fan of the wheels, but looks super flush! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lusettiva (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks great! I cannot wait to get my Audi lowered


----------



## cocomA4zzy (Jun 9, 2010)

love it! that's a great location


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Looks nice but the car seems to be two different shades of silver.


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

Corrado1900T said:


> Looks nice but the car seems to be two different shades of silver.


 Yesssss glad I'm not the only one who noticed that. :beer:

Did you get into an accident or have it resprayed? Silver is a total PITA to match.

Nonetheless, clean and beautiful B7!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Car belongs to a friend, and yes. It was hit by a drunk driver a few years back. Thanks though guys


----------



## drosspike (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice. Low. But nice.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looking good dawg.


----------



## Bynkis (Jun 1, 2013)

looking great


----------

